# Can you do BMQ twice?



## GrenadierGuard (15 Nov 2010)

I am currently in the Reserve forces doing BMQ part time in St Hubert Qc. Its a reasonably challenging course but to the looks of it nowhere near the intensity Im reading about full time BMQ courses in places such as Borden and St Jean Im guessing for reg forces. Where they check under your toothpaste lid for inspecton. 

My question is, if Im to join regular forces say, 6 years into my career with the reserves, can I retake BMQ SQ AND BIQ? To master everthing Iv already learnt and to learn more but also to get the full experience of that stereotypical bootcamp. Is that option available?


----------



## brandon_ (15 Nov 2010)

I highly doubt you will have any determination to do BMQ twice, even after you've been a reservist for 6 years, by that point you won't be thinking about redoing your basic; as a CWO told me a few weekends ago in Shilo, basic is basic. (This was the answer to my question regarding a CT)


----------



## chrisf (15 Nov 2010)

If you're trained and qualified, it is neither in your best interest, nor in the best interest of the forces, to put you through a second BMQ course. Some people transferring to the regs may have to retake BMQ, depending on time in the reserves, and qualifications.

That being said, BMQ is not that much of a challenge, it's more a culture shock then an actual challenge. The only challange any trained an experienced soldier should have if they were to redo the course is helping the weaker troops, and fighting the urge to choke the true thuds. You will have plenty of other and harder challenges during your career. 

As far as "mastering" things you learned, a second BMQ will not help with that. BMQ is a *basic* course, you will use everything you learn there for the rest of your career. The only way to master these things is through a career.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Nov 2010)

Besides, by the time you're 6 years in, I have a feeling you'd have NO interest in doing over any courses. And by that time, if you still want to get yelled and screamed at, you can look forward to PLQ Mod 6


----------



## chrisf (15 Nov 2010)

You wouldn't do QL5 again? Not even if i promised you another month of pointless confirmations of critical knowledge, coupled with useless and confusing classroom briefings?


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You wouldn't do QL5 again? Not even if i promised you another month of pointless confirmations of critical knowledge, coupled with useless and confusing classroom briefings?



Especially not with the same staff


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Nov 2010)

This makes me wonder about a similar but not altogether exact situation.

What about the personnel with 5-15yrs in the NCM field, who then go CRF/UTP/SCP etc...why make them do basic over completely even if it is the officer version, why make them re-learn drill, how to make their bed, etc...other then the leadership portion I truly wonder what the huge difference is, and woudn't the Cpl-Sgt's be better served with a seperate transitory course without all the things they have already learned and been tested on being done ad nauseum.

If there's something i'm missing i'd love for it to be explained to me please, I just don't see the huge divide between BMOQ and BMQ, again other then leadership portion.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You wouldn't do QL5 again? Not even if i promised you another month of pointless confirmations of critical knowledge, coupled with useless and confusing classroom briefings?



That last part sounds awfully similar to my QL6A course....


----------



## MJP (15 Nov 2010)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> This makes me wonder about a similar but not altogether exact situation.
> 
> What about the personnel with 5-15yrs in the NCM field, who then go CRF/UTP/SCP etc...why make them do basic over completely even if it is the officer version, why make them re-learn drill, how to make their bed, etc...other then the leadership portion I truly wonder what the huge difference is, and woudn't the Cpl-Sgt's be better served with a seperate transitory course without all the things they have already learned and been tested on being done ad nauseum.
> 
> If there's something i'm missing i'd love for it to be explained to me please, I just don't see the huge divide between BMOQ and BMQ, again other then leadership portion.



There already is a big change in the last few years to if you were PLQ qual'd then you received a BMOQ bypass.  It is suppose to be done when you are accepted into CRF/UTP/SCP but sometimes timelines are tight and it is not done.  A simple memo with your MPRR to the CDA is usually all that is needed to receive the bypass.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Nov 2010)

MJP: thanks for that, that covers those pers, but again whats so different about BMOQ that someone with say 5-10yrs of service (for sake of argument no PLQ) decides to go to school and get a commission and they have to learn to salute, how to do drill, make theibed all over gain and be treated like a fresh of the street.


----------



## MJP (15 Nov 2010)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> MJP: thanks for that, that covers those pers, but again whats so different about BMOQ that someone with say 5-10yrs of service (for sake of argument no PLQ) decides to go to school and get a commission and they have to learn to salute, how to do drill, make theibed all over gain and be treated like a fresh of the street.



They have to get the requisite knowledge that they are missing from not taking a PLQ course and the easiest way to do it is via BMOQ.  Those candidates do not do the whole course, rather they show up at week 8 when the leadership portion of the course starts.  By that time while there still is some dress drill and deportment stuff, it is not the main focus and from various friends that have done it for the most part they are largely left alone.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (16 Nov 2010)

So you're saying they (pers without PLQ) don't do BMOQ from Week 1?

That makes more sense.


----------



## GrilledLincoln (22 Jan 2011)

I finished my Reserve BMQ in the summer and have my CT in for the Reg force just curious if I will have to redo my BMQ?


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jan 2011)

GrilledLincoln said:
			
		

> I finished my Reserve BMQ in the summer and have my CT in for the Reg force just curious if I will have to redo my BMQ?



Unlikely, but then I don't have the final say.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Jan 2011)

GrilledLincoln said:
			
		

> I finished my Reserve BMQ in the summer and have my CT in for the Reg force just curious if I will have to redo my BMQ?



In some instances, Res BMQ does not hit all the PO's required for a recruit school bypass.  These PO's can sometimes be picked up through equivalent training and experience.  However, if you have only recently finished BMQ, you should be prepared to have to redo all or some of BMQ.  I believe the authority behind that is CFRG who will inform your recruiting centre with their decision on reviewing your file and situation.

If it's your preference to redo BMQ but you are offered a bypass, then you may be out of luck.  Obviously, you can enquire.


----------



## GrilledLincoln (22 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the info shamrock I guess only time will tell, if I do have to redo it, it can't hurt refresher on the things i've learned already and the opportunity to pass on what I know and some of the tips and tricks i've picked up on so far.


----------



## AgentSmith (24 Jan 2011)

Why do so many people want to re-do basic a second time? Why go through all the pointless c*ck  and take classes on things they already know how to do. There's no point to it. So what if they're a bit harder on inspections in some cases. It all depends on the course, some staff are more relaxed then others. Basic is basic, just get it over with, you won't want to do it over again anyway. As others have said there are much more challenging courses out there to worry about.


----------



## Redeye (24 Jan 2011)

GrilledLincoln said:
			
		

> I finished my Reserve BMQ in the summer and have my CT in for the Reg force just curious if I will have to redo my BMQ?



It depends. If you have BMQ, SQ, and a trade course done, and some time in (I think it's minimum a year), you might get granted Reg F BMQ - but not always.


----------

